# Phillips 55"PFL 5506/H7 does not connect to wifi router.



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a Phillips 55" LCD Flat screen TV. Model# 55 PFL5506/H7. It recognizes the SSID, but does not want to connect due to a "Gateway default not found". I am using a Neat gear N150 router. I have numerous iPhones,boxes, iPads,and Mac PC's through tout the house using the router with no issues. My big screen is approximately 20' away from router with no obstacles in its path. tech support throughout a warranty company said it was the router. Anyone with a suggestion to what it might be that is causing router and TV not to work?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Have you tried configuring the IP address information manually? Even if connected wirelessly, you can assign manual IP settings to the device and connect and see if it works.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

Déjà burg,
Yes this has been done. It is 07-20-2014. Nothing new to report.


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

Check your subnets
255.255.0.0 is different from 255.255.255.0
Also router, is it 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1
Check password encryption, AES,AES+TPIK
Can you add the TV thru WPS either thru the physical button on the router or by WPS PIN
I read what you put up NetGear N150, on the TV is there a gateway that you put in the setup screen (IE: Gateway 192.168.1.1/255.255.255.0 and the router is really on 192.168.0.1/255.255.0.0
worse case is can you direct wire to the router?


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

I spoke without first looking up that TV model
The model you put in
55PFL5505D/F7 Philips LCD TV 55PFL5505D 140cm/55" class Full HD 1080p digital TV with Pixel Precise HD - Philips Support
does not have internet on it or wifi
It uses Easylink to control things like a HDMI blu-ray or HDMI attached STB


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

55PFL5505D/F7 Philips LCD TV 55PFL5505D 140cm/55" class Full HD 1080p digital TV with Pixel Precise HD - Philips Support

tells which have internet features


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

My mistake. Model#55PFL5706/F7.


----------



## philmiami (Jun 20, 2014)

look here for quick start guide
55PFL5706/F7 Philips LCD TV 55PFL5706 140cm/55" class Full HD 1080p digital TV with Pixel Precise HD - Philips Support

Need to check security setup on router AES, AES+TPIK, TPIK2
Download their software, it tells how to set it up


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

Alright today is 08-06-2014. The tech came out to repair 1st issue I had with TV. So far TV functions normal. The second issue with the TV is the wifi. I installed the new firmware from Philips for the model TV. It did nothing that I have notice, but it is installed. I have manually installed information in TV and nothing no connection to internet or wifi. The tech said it had to do with adding new firmware, which I did. No one has been able to explain why this is happening (Philips or onsite tech). So I have a not so smart TV. Tech said as far as he was concern he did his part and could not help me anting further. Philips said due to it being over a year they could not help me. So there you have it. I officially have purchase a not so smart TV from Philips. Stay away from this product. Oh by the way the tech that came out stated that most TV flat screens parts are made by Samsung. Maybe I should had called Samsung for help. No one knows their jobs anymore they just have titles.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be numerous causes. I've seen reports of many devices such as TV's that don't work/work properly with all home network switches/routers. There are also issues with how they handle security.

I would start by removing/disabling all security from your wifi. Verify the setup on the TV, and test. That will eliminate the security setup as the cause. If it works, it will be a matter or trial and error to find which security type/settings you can use with the TV. 

And network security/wifi settings aside, try using a direct cable connection. Many models suffer from signal issues, which will obviously affect wifi. Again, if it works via cable connection, there is a hardware issue with the wifi of the TV, or the issues noted above.

You could also try a using a different brand or model router.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

Today is 8- 17-14. The on site tech came out on 8-6-14. He once again replaced the motherboard of the TV. He has fixed the issue so far with the TV turning off and on by itself. He could not get the wifi to work again. I borrowed my kids Chrome cast device and installed it in the TV. It works. So tell me this I can get just about any device to sync with my N-150 Net gear wifi except the TV. The chrome cast device is installed into TV HDMI port and a USB port for power. I can watch Netflix, Hulu, etc.. I then turn to Net TV and go to Netflix's and it says I am not connected to Internet. I hard wired it directly to wifi and it still will not register the default gateway. I have enter information manually and same message appears. Now I just bought a dual band N-600 western digital router through the mail. I have yet to receive it. When I receive it and install it I will inform you of the outcome.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's also not working when directly connected (ie: ethernet cable), there is likely a fault with the (TV) NIC. No configuration should be needed for the ethernet port.

All of the devices that I've used, connect and function normally using default settings (AUTO) when connected by cable. Configuration is typically only needed for wifi.


*NOTE: the date and time of your post is tracked by the forum and noted above your name.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

The on site Tech came out once again. He came Friday 8-22-14.This makes the third on site tech to come to my home plus the numerous landline conversations with warranty techs. I've spoken with now. This last tech I felt bad for. He could tell that I was feed up with this issue. I explained the issue to him. Showed him video and snapshots of error messages received from wifi not connect to TV. Showed him how the TV and router had no obstruction blocking it from receiving signal. Explained how I hard wired wifi directly to TV and nothing. Showed him and explained how I purchased a Chrome-cast device and it works perfectly find installed in TV. Explained how I purchased a Western Digital N-600 dual band router and no response. So this tech takes TV down reinstalls the motherboard once more and replace the wifi dongle. And to his surprise he could not get it to responded. The TV would recognize my SSID and except my passcode but could not hook up to internet. The tech explained it to me like this. It is a lower grade of wifi card that is integrated into the motherboard. It is not able to read a N-router. So he would report this to the warranty company. The TV is barely two years old?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Age isn't likely an issue, more likely a hardware/hardware quality issue.

Does the new motherboard work if connected by ethernet cable?

And based on the fact that it now sees your network, but can't connect, there is likely a hardware or software conflict. Back to my first response for testing.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes.i have done this and received same result as wireless connection.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

It has always recognize my network. It just will not allow me to hook up to internet.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

Alright once again I just received information from warranty company. They state that the issue is my router. So I reinstalled the Dual band Western Digital n-600. I have internet service through my TV's wifi. I am able to watch Netflix now. The new issue is I have TV wifi on 2.4 ghz.of the dual band wifi and it is slow. The TV will not recognize the 5.4 ghz. of router. Yes I am able to get Netflix on my TV now, but it is like waiting for paint to dry to watch anything. Then it stops and trys to reload portions of show. I saw a Youtube video where someone had thd same brand of tv and added a wifi extender to back of tv. He stated when hooking up to tv to recognize wifi he had to choose the wired part of setup due to he had it wired to back of tv. The tv worked fine. is this what I have to do? I use the Chromecast dongle with no issues. Netflix pops right up and streams beautiful with no issues. So if I choose not to use Chromcast device would I have to use a wifi extender?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

With your smart phone near the TV how many bars does your wifi network show?

At 20feet it should be great. That would point to your internet service for the lags or the TV doesn't have enough/enabled cache to hold the video stream. What is your down/up rates? Speedtest.net can show you that.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

Next to TV the wifi shows 3 bars on cell phone. Ping 25 share-12.09 dn- 1.63 up.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

All that's good. Comes down to the TV having issues.


----------



## Prototype1958 (Jul 17, 2014)

I google issue with wifi and Netflix. I read that all I need to do is deactivate Netflix in set up of Phillips TV. Scroll down to Software. scroll over to Netflix deactivation. Deactivate Netflix, then turn off TV, wait a few minutes turn on TV. Go to NetTV select Netflix. Enter email address and passcode. I found that Netflix is streaming pretty fast now and I have no issues.


----------



## DisneySK (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi all, for future strugglers.. 
I also experienced terrible difficulties connecting my 43PUS6551 to WiFi. It could only connect to open wifi. With WEP or WPA it just said Could not connect. After much struggle, I tried to set Wifi password with ALL CAPITALS and ... success! So now it is connected with WPA2 and works great.


----------

